# The utter best Guillaume de Costeley album on the market state of the art polyphony!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I had several appearance on naxos compilation that i like like French Chanson genra arrete mon coeur, then purchased Costeley a Sei Voici ensemble good but standard.. when i heard this album...

Behold...

wait....

(deprofundis play dramatic drum roll like in show buziness) and the album is...

*Costeley :Mignonne allons voir si la rose *by thee ensemble ludus vocalis vocal ensemble released in 2013.
I swear to god you will love it, it's vocal but also featured nice instrumental set of the era, the voices are top notch i swear even if im a catholic and my religion forbid me to swear to god...

Im this sure you will love it, yep that fantastic release, need atention special care, multiple lisen.
A very sweet and refreshing release that deliver justice to Costeley music and odd microtonal music 
seigneur dieu ta pitié i.e

One heck of a record, all the great people of taste would acclaim it and says you know what deprofundis it's a darn good album im blowen aways, i bet '' the rothschild total fortune'' you will like it.I had to take an exemple of wealth, thus said thus mean this album worth billions $, mister Rothschild would agree, i had to take a factis exemple

Common someone please says something , give the boy benefit of the doupt, he is not lying, im a man of taste, this music is like, the best ever italian ice cream , it had many flavor ,tasteful released, i hail warmly this release iin fact, i love this release so mutch i order you to grab it SAP i dont only order you to do this i imperatively order you to do so.

Love you guys, and im lesss stress i got news neighbors there ok, i change dont think im some crank or wacko ,even if you hate me i says, grab this album, and says something to me like, deprofundis i still hate yah but your right boy, this album.. this album, it change my life...

I warn you folks of the danger of avoiding this released, when it's gone you will be so disapointed.

:tiphat:


----------

